# Orchestral composition - first movement



## Tom Woods (Apr 24, 2014)

hey everyone this is my post on these forums and my plan is to stick around as i have been bitten by the classical bug as it were. i am currently doing a degree in music production and sound design and one of my assignments was to compose 3 entirely Stylistically different tracks.

one of the tracks i composed and produced is an orchestral piece and i was just looking for a bit of feedback and critique as prior to this course i had little to no knowledge of music theory and the attributes of classical music.

muchly aprreciate it 

http://www25.zippyshare.com/v/41351791/file.html


----------

